# When (if) the Emperor Returns



## wilsonjc82 (Aug 5, 2008)

okies ladies and Gentlemen boys and girls, ( and orks not sure about you guys ! )

Space Marines although don't neccesarily worship the Emp as a god per se they do hold him in a pretty high regard, now, they also believe that when they die, there soul (i assume) fights along side the emperor in the final battle ( end time, wolf time etc).

okies bearing that in mind, how likely is the following:

Emp: I am the Emperor, My Angels

Space marine: Damn it I'm dead
Emp. No I have returned
SM: Cool, but I have questions?
Emp: ok
SM: the final battle, is it won?
Emp: erm well no
SM: Oh well, you see fred, tall guy, lotsa armour, like guns?
Emp: who?
SM: well he died fighting a while back and he went to fight at your side, you know like most of my brothers, who all went to your side
Emp: erm no?
SM: its all a lie!!! ( turns to chaos)

it seems to me like the last thing the imperium needs ( in some respects ) is the "original" emp to come back, as most ( please correct me if I'm wrong) of the space marine chapters believe this, surely this would throw there believe system and thus there faith into "Chaos" (like a mess not the gods) which can't be good.

Feel free to flame my ideas 
John


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

I always thought that SM did worship him as a god, I mean giving prayers and what not is pretty big deal if they think he is OK.

Plus after the HH it was Guilemen who took the show over. Out of all the patriarchs he is someone who defiantly didn't have a problem with the Emperor. 

Even read some of the fluff from when he went to find his sons. All he did was performs a few feats of awsomness and he had won them over. Some all he had to do was show his pearly whites at and they got weak at the knees.

No, the only problems he would have is with the High Lords of Terra and the Imperiums Infrastructure. I mean if you were the boss would you give up your power over to the "rightful" ruler when he finally got off his arse to go for a piss?


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

No, the Space Marine Chapters don't venerate the Emperor as a god (although not denying there may be some religious nutters like the Word Bearers were in the "good old days"). The Chapters view the Emperor as the father and creator of the Primarchs, therefore their creator as well.

And yes, the Imperium's infrastructure is so many-leveled and corrupt that anyone running the show alone would be in knee-deep in trouble 

- Loran


----------



## aldroze (Nov 9, 2008)

*if he comes back*

I think that if gw brings him back it should be some thing like " The Time of Saints" were his body dies but he wins himself a seat as a god in the warp. Then he is reborn and starts a new empire some were the SM are called to stomp out this rebellin and are converted when the emp shows off. then thier could be like a huge intersteller war. but his side keeps wining. then they could bring back the prims that were lost and some special rules for the dead guys like they only get to play a part in apoc games or something like that. Then the chaos guys would have to fight even harder seeing as how they are were all wrong about the emp before. think about it the souls (emperial Deamons) of the dead could return as elite choices in all emperial armies.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

ahh GW have f****d up the whole story, if the emperor comes back then Imperium win and 40k dies as all races will get killed by the emperor, if he dies the Imperium dies meaning 40k dies aswell because you can have 40k without space marines and the imperium. If he stays the same in his granny chair then the story line is still boring....


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think it is boring, but it has little room for growth. 
I'm reading the HH right now, and i like it, i want to see the "Future" of our far future. lol
I'll stick with it if the Emp lives or dies


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

What with the way the the Heresy novels are selling I'm surprised that the primarchs haven't been relished yet. Or at least being sketched up


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

No i agree the Horus Heresy was awesome, i actually prefer it to 40k (but i still like 40k)...
the thing is they cant evolve the story further. The Imperium is wating for the emperor and Primarchs, Chaos is trying toa chieve something for 10000 years and are still failing..., Eldar are hiding, Orks are growing...

there isnt any action. I was thinking they should do a campaign that makes up the story line, for instance players and people who collect Gw models play campaings and battle to write the story line.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

if the emperor was brought back as a god then everything the chaos primarchs believed and said about him was true. IF you have read the HH books you would have realized that that is the EXACT argument Horus uses to turn Fulgrim


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

He's probably already returned, but for the Imperium to notice the proper papers must first be queried, filed, lost, found, buried in soft peat, dug up and recycled as firelighters.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

The premise behind the Inquisitor game was the division between different ranks in the inquisition arguing whether to turn off the golden throne and try to help the Emperor's soul back to another body, or to persist as it is. 

This leaves humanity in a common enough situation: endure a crappy (but known) status quo, or roll the dice by embracing change. Turning off the golden throne would create a vacuum (possibly hundreds or thousands of years long) where there is no astronomicon and humanity gets divided and conquered.

Given the Emperor is a power hungry madman, I wonder if he'd wake up and go "cool, lets do it all again"?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

In the 3rd edition rule book, near the end there was a page of fluff text writen from one inquisitor to another about the "Cult of the star child"

This inquisitor is coming back from a mission and reporting back about his findings and exterminating. What he sais is that:

"_Extensive study of the cults beliefs makes interesting readin. The members of the cult are wholy unaware of their heretical ideals, and believed that their doctorines were searving the emporer in the guise of the star child..._

He went on to explain that the 'sensei' leaders of the cult posesed "...strange powers..." and believed themselves to be children of the emporer "...Sired long before the foundation of the imperium..."

He said that he was even given to a moments consideration that these men may have been chosen by the emporer. To sway an inquisitor is a major feet, and for all we know he is blinded by a faith diluted by 10,000 years of bad records. 

He in fact only decided to exterminate the cult after learning that they consorted with ELDAR. In my opinion this reenforces the posibility that the star child is the origonal emporer re-born, as If my memory servs the emporer had no beef with the eldar, and it was later leaders of the imperium who began the 'exterminate Xenos' line. 

'Upon further investication' they found hinting clues that the cult was related to "The architect of Fate" And assumed that the star child was this scorcerer. I have heard of him somewhere else but I cant think where. Unpon making this assumtion the inquisitor used the salamanders to exterminate the entire cult. 

OMHO, the star child will be heard from again, I have spoken of this before, and I think that him returning would cause a civil war within the imperium. He may not even have his memories or his full powers, he could be the emporer back to square one.

I have a theory that he can only re-encarnate once he is truly dead, and that is why he has not yet. 

This leads me to my prediction that terra will come under siege again. And this time by Leman russ, the primarch most likely to still be alive and loyal to the emporer. Posibly Guilliman. I have two theorys as to how guilliman could return, 

1) clone/ geenseed transplant

2) The eldar sence it is time for the emporer to return, and aid Guilliman by returning him to health (Remember he is only in stasis and mortaly wounded not dead)



These be my rants. And my rants these be. 
The emporer would make an awsome model.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

what i always wondered is why there isnt a more widespread belief by imperial citizens that the emperor will return one day. they think he has ascended to godhood but as a god why dont the imperium consider why he hasnt stopped all chaos excersions from happening or even why he hasnt rid the galaxy of chaos. i know that most of the imperium is unaware of chaos but the people who do know of it surely would consider this. has a god i would think why doesnt he do more to protect us and rid us of our enemies.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Doesnt the new rule book state the empoeror as "a living god and saviour of mankind" as his title. so yes i do belive the foolish SMs worship him those dummies.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

heres a way that the story can be mooved on without to much damage
golden throne turned of
huge warp storms(becouse of emps "true" death) protect earth/terra & the segmentum solar from chaos
eldar conquer a cople of hundred imperial planets
ordo mallus make a sort of republic with the eldar
republic of mallus fight a crusade against chaos or hold terra
ultramar and t'au make another republic,
ultramar,t'au expand their borders
ultramar,t'au fight of tyranids
100yrs later warp storms stop emp reborn on terra and new crusade.
this will leave all armies with marines (bar orks)and powerful psychers (especially the republic of mallus) & leaders,every one will be equal ,no quarels(well there will be but i mean through the players!)
feel free to poke holes in my neatly corriagraft future history,or add to or what ever


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> 'Upon further investication' they found hinting clues that the cult was related to "The architect of Fate" And assumed that the star child was this scorcerer. I have heard of him somewhere else but I cant think where. Unpon making this assumtion the inquisitor used the salamanders to exterminate the entire cult.


The Architect of Fate is Tzeentch.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fate is all they have me thinks


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Im going to say it one more time ok lol. If and when the emperor comes back he will manifest in his true star god form which will be rather funny as half the imperium will probley try and kill him. The sm's dnt worship the emperor but see him as the father of they're father so their grandfather kinda thing most sm chapters still follow the pre heresy ideals of no gods but gw have been real ambiguos about the whole space marines joining the emperor after he dies thing its heresy in itself.

Let the Galaxy Burn mmmmm smell the marshmellows.


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> He's probably already returned, but for the Imperium to notice the proper papers must first be queried, filed, lost, found, buried in soft peat, dug up and recycled as firelighters.


lol, hichhikers guide to the galexy


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have two theorys as to how guilliman could return said:


> he is dead, i says so clearly in the new sm codex


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

BAH! you follow the context of a simple book! you must believe in the emperor and his power of godlyness! if you truely believe he is a god, he will return! and if im wrong then he dies the imperium loses warp travel and were all f'ed...but hey! thats why ya gtta believe in him! :biggrin: ah heh heh..aaaahh crap...


----------



## Gold170492 (Feb 12, 2008)

Lupercal's Chosen said:


> If and when the emperor comes back he will manifest in his true star god form which will be rather funny as half the imperium will probley try and kill him.




Ive just read this and a few people have said about the Emp being a star god... isnt Star God C'Tan in Necrontyr?

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:k:

I like smilys


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Gold170492 said:


> Ive just read this and a few people have said about the Emp being a star god... isnt Star God C'Tan in Necrontyr?
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:k:
> 
> I like smilys


well mechanicum already throws that theory out the window doesnt it. 

if anything, much like slaanesh was brought about by the eldar getting all sado on each other, the pious beliefs of the imperium will generate power towards the already mighty being that is the emperor then also with Him sitting on a arkashic reader (possibly) he will have all the knowledge in the universe and just be the ultimate god in the universe. 

then its smackdown time for all mankinds enemies!


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

The emperors spirit has parted from his body and has trancended in to the warp, where he is the gastronomican and is fighting chaos. Each fallen marine joins him supposedly. when the time is right(a good get out clause)his spirit will return to the phisical universe as the star child, the latest in a very long line of sensi, who guide humainty and protect them from chaos. the emperor was the first sensi who took phisical form. so in all terms of the word, he is dead, but may return.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

G_Morgan said:


> The Architect of Fate is Tzeentch.


The Architect of Fate is also a guise of the Emperor, read Sour Eaters (i think its this one, its the book about the Second Founding chapter of the Imperial Fists). The Soul Eaters were almost turned to chaos because the thought that they were worshiping the Emperor (although, as u said G_Morgan, it did turn out to be Tzeentch). The SMs wouldnt have thought it was the Emperor without reason.

HAIL THE ARCHITECT OF FATE
*knock knock*
hello???? oh hey mr inquisitor
*BANG*


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

Micklez said:


> The Architect of Fate is also a guise of the Emperor, read Sour Eaters (i think its this one, its the book about the Second Founding chapter of the Imperial Fists)


sorry to be a prick, but its actually Soul Drinkers :so_happy:

anyways, if he comes back.. PARTY @ IMPERIAL PALACE!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> The emperors spirit has parted from his body and has trancended in to the warp, where he is the gastronomican and is fighting chaos. Each fallen marine joins him supposedly. when the time is right(a good get out clause)his spirit will return to the phisical universe as the star child, the latest in a very long line of sensi, who guide humainty and protect them from chaos. the emperor was the first sensi who took phisical form. so in all terms of the word, he is dead, but may return.



the emperor isnt a sensei he his a being formed by the mass suicide of the first human shamons who could reincarnate and who were in touch with the warp. when the warp started to be corrupted they found they couldnt be reborn so came up with the idea of dying all at once and then being reborn into one mighty being, the emperor.
the sensei are supposedly all the emperors love children over the years who have great gifts from their father and according to some reports if they all commit mass suicide at once this will bring about the rebirth of the emperor.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

Micklez said:


> The Architect of Fate is also a guise of the Emperor, read Sour Eaters (i think its this one, its the book about the Second Founding chapter of the Imperial Fists). The Soul Eaters were almost turned to chaos because the thought that they were worshiping the Emperor (although, as u said G_Morgan, it did turn out to be Tzeentch). The SMs wouldnt have thought it was the Emperor without reason.
> 
> HAIL THE ARCHITECT OF FATE
> *knock knock*
> ...


firstly the architect of fate isnt the emperor but tzeentch. secondly this was mentioned in a soul drinkers book and they did turn to chaos for a short while but realised their mistake and now with their mutations still fight for the emperor. and thirdly they started on the path to damnation because of some dodgy mechanicum guy wanted to find out the secrets of one of their holy relics and when they stood up to this they got the smackdown from =][=.
then chaos tried to swing them to fight for them but now they fight for the god emperor.


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> ...but now they fight for the god emperor.


But not the Imperium. They fight for the Emperor and not the bureaucracy. They're kind of badass. k:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

rata tat tat said:


> But not the Imperium. They fight for the Emperor and not the bureaucracy. They're kind of badass. k:


yep i totally agree, and badass that they are mutants who support the emperor and not this twisted vision of the His imperium.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

If the emperor is reborned, he would probably be charged as a heretic by the church and the inquisition!!!
just think about it, some lunatic comes and claims he is the god emperor of mankind, and people start to believe him, the church looses the followers ( a.k.a money) that means trouble for the administratum there for: HERESY!!!! 
the idea is from a book ( i can't remeber the title) where Jesus comes back for a second time, in Spain and starts preaching to the people. The church doesn't likes what his says so the Spanish Inquisition executes him for being a heretic!!!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

War!7H said:


> sorry to be a prick, but its actually Soul Drinkers :so_happy:
> 
> anyways, if he comes back.. PARTY @ IMPERIAL PALACE!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Na its fine mate, i didnt think i was right but i couldnt think of there name. At least you all got the idea :good:



Unknown Primarch said:


> firstly the architect of fate isnt the emperor but tzeentch. secondly this was mentioned in a soul drinkers book and they did turn to chaos for a short while but realised their mistake and now with their mutations still fight for the emperor. and thirdly they started on the path to damnation because of some dodgy mechanicum guy wanted to find out the secrets of one of their holy relics and when they stood up to this they got the smackdown from =][=.
> then chaos tried to swing them to fight for them but now they fight for the god emperor.


But isnt one of the names for the Emperor the Architect of Fate, like him being called Omnishar.



rata tat tat said:


> But not the Imperium. They fight for the Emperor and not the bureaucracy. They're kind of badass. k:


Hahahahaha, wonder how the Imperial fists feel bout there lil bro's 'falling to chaos' hehehe (yes i know they didnt but this is the 'official' report from the imperium)


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the architect of fate is what tzeentch is known as, any references to the emperor was just some chaos trick being played out in the soul drinkers book.


----------



## kiret (Oct 1, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> I was thinking they should do a campaign that makes up the story line, for instance players and people who collect Gw models play campaings and battle to write the story line.


The way I hear it this is exactly what they did during the Eye of Terror campaign. Only problem was that chaos was kicking butt and was going to destroy the game because with chaos victorious then no empire, or other races. I hear the game almost went under. So they stopped letting "players" decide which way the story line was going to go. 

As far as the emperor and such, I think he should come back and then chaos should have manifestations of their gods, or some champion, and then the other races join either chaos or order.

The Imperium as it now stands is not at all what the emperor was trying to create with his crusade. It's a dark mockery. If he were to be reborn he would have to seriously clean house. Probably be a civil war, but hey, he's the God-Emperor he would destroy anyone who opposed him. 

I also agree that he didn't start the xenos wars and that it's very feasible for him to join with the Eldar, or maybe even Tau.


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by Ferrus Manus View Post
I was thinking they should do a campaign that makes up the story line, for instance players and people who collect Gw models play campaings and battle to write the story line.
Originally Posted by kiret
The way I hear it this is exactly what they did during the Eye of Terror campaign. Only problem was that chaos was kicking butt and was going to destroy the game because with chaos victorious then no empire, or other races. I hear the game almost went under. So they stopped letting "players" decide which way the story line was going to go.

Well if thats the case it could explain why they are over powering the Space Marine codex. And if all is what it appears dont be surprised to find the Guard one being pretty bad ass too. That way the Imperium has a better chance of standing back up. Look at the new apocalypse rules, look at the new uber holy crap weaponry they are allowing the Imperium to bring to the table and not really even letting the rest dream about...
Yeah they are setting up for the old dukearoo.
LMD


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

kiret said:


> I also agree that he didn't start the xenos wars and that it's very feasible for him to join with the Eldar, or maybe even Tau.


The thing is the Tau are so up themsevles the Emperor would reveal himself to them an they would go "That's nice... Would you like some Greater Good with that? _Our _Tau'va of course..."

The stage does look set for the Emperor to return what with Chaos having a foothold on Cadia, Guilimen seemingly healing while in stasis, the 13th company have been seen, the Golden Throne failing and so on. The thing is, if he does come back it would be a huge campaign and a cheer for loyalists but it would more or less be an end to all fluff because his second great crusade would either ally or destroy everything in the universe. Unless they want another massive betrayal...

At which point things start getting old. I hope they can find an interesting way out of this situation. Maybe they fix the Throne and the Astronomican is made better.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, you see, now you bring us into an interesting part of the 40k universe.
its religion is complicated but not so much different though. As the emperor is sitting imobile on his golden throne, he's said to be fighting the terrors in the warp to keep humanity alive. Well, heres when the things go wonky. I have no idea how the "illuminati" were named the "illuminati" in the 40k universe as the illuminiti in real life are the enemies of the vatican who by Dan Brown, is claimed to have the information that would jeapordize christianity, the vatican etc. But here, the illuminati are persons that are stronger or shall we say are able to control the daemons and the chaos within them and so they are under no influence of its corruption so they are still loyalists technically. They know that the emperor is failing and not long from now, his physcic presence will dissappear and when it does, us the humans, are in trouble. So, the illuminati end up with this plan, the believed descendants of the emperor also known as the sensei have the blood of the emperor within them and so when the emperor fails, they will be sacrificed to reincarnate the emperor. who will be known as the sensei emperor. It' is similar with the creation of the original emperor where all the shamans who were invulnerable to chaos killed themselves to sort of, install their powers within the emperor. 

But for somereason, the inquisition wants to hunt them down.


----------

